# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  Naderwany więzozrost barkowo-obojczykowy 1 stopnia

## botek13

Witam. Mam problem jak w temacie, otóż 9 miesięcy temu przytrafiła mi się ta nieprzyjemna kontuzja w trakcie treningu (sporty walki). Miałem przerwę, chodziłem na zabiegi typu magnetoterapia, laseroterapia oraz ultradźwięki (troszkę pomogły). Gdy przeszły mi dolegliwości bólowe, które towarzyszyły mi cały czas nie mówiąc o ruchach, zacząłem wzmacniać ten bark na siłowni zaczynając od małych ciężarów, nie powiem pomogło i to bardzo. Przechodząc do sedna, bark boli mnie na zmianę pogody, przy zmianie pozycji lub jakimś luźnym ruchu, gdy próbuję wyciskać sztangę na ławce, to nie da rady, ból ogranicza mnie już przy najmniejszych ciężarach np.45kg, ból występuje także przy mocniejszym wykorzystaniu barku, np. przy robieniu poręczy czy sparowaniu, zdarza się ból gdy uderzę się w bark, bądź ktoś mi go ,,nadusi mocniej,, poza tym wizualnie widać widoczną zmianę, jest ,,opadły,, wystaje głowa kości w barku. Moje pytanie jest następujące: Czy to normalne następstwa tej kontuzji i trzeba więcej poczekać, czy za wcześnie żeby cokolwiek ćwiczyć narażając się na ból barku, może skierować się do specjalisty ortopedy, chirurga ponownie
(i tak mam zamiar tam pójść, ale chciałbym zapytać się o wasze zdanie na ten temat, może jakąś poradę). Dodam że znajomy miał operacyjnie naprawiany zerwany więzozrost i jest w dużo lepszym stanie po krótszym czasie niż ja po naderwaniu.    Z góry dzięki za odpowiedzi  :Smile:

----------

